# Super Bowl Sunday - What's on your menu?



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

With the big game right around the corner. I thought I'd ask whats going on in your smoker for this  Sunday. I just checked out our weather and it's supposed to be in the mid-thirties and partly sunny.  So I'm planning on waking up either my WSM or Kettles from their hibernation. I think they've been sleeping since November. Any-who I'm planning on making pork shots and moinks for appetizers. The main dish will probably be some type of grilled steak and twice baked stuffed potato. It will depend on what I find at the grocer on Friday. Have fun and happy smoking - GO CHIEFS!!!

Chris


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 30, 2020)

Just me and "What's her name" so decided to do finger foods for all day snaking.
She is doing ham/cheese oven sliders, cheese ball and lumpia.
I'll do wings and slice up some of my summer sausage and smoked cheese.
Teddy


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm going to pick up four racks of really nice pork ribs in a couple of hours, special 4-day sale at 99¢lb. I had them in my basket yesterday but wasn't willing to spend a extra buck a pound for one day. I'll fire up the SQ36 early Sunday morning and smoke a rack of ribs over straight hickory splits, supposed to be about 75º here that afternoon, maybe a yam and some zukes. GO NINERS! RAY


----------



## Cabo (Jan 30, 2020)

Wings, ABTs, Cowboy caviar with chips, and whatever else looks good at the store today.


----------



## xray (Jan 30, 2020)

I’m planning on making a reuben/pastrami stromboli. I make this for the wife and I every SB Sunday using store bought corned beef, but this year I had a leftover London Broil so it went into Pops Brine with some pickling spices 10 days ago. Will do a pastrami rub, smoke and then finish Sous Vide and then stuffed in a stromboli with sauerkraut, swiss and thousand Island dressing.

Also planning to smoke 10lbs of cajun sausage too.

Hail to the...I mean Go Chiefs!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

pit of despair said:


> Just me and "What's her name" so decided to do finger foods for all day snaking.
> She is doing ham/cheese oven sliders, cheese ball and lumpia.
> I'll do wings and slice up some of my summer sausage and smoked cheese.
> Teddy



Sounds like a plan Pit, I forgot all about sliders. I made these on the kettle a while ago they turned out good just needed a tad more meat. They may get added to the menu. Thanks for the reminder.













						Sliders
					

I originally wanted to try Bears deer burgers this weekend, but the wife took out the wrong package of meat. So now I had a 1.25 pounds of thawed hamburger instead of deer meat. Oh well I'll do the deer burgers on my next weekend off in two weeks.   I was also looking for another party food with...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 30, 2020)

Doing a couple of pork tenderloins with the cherry bourbon compote for the main course, and fresh potato salad, asparagus with smoked shredded asiago cheese, and cornbread. 

My in-laws will be over and they are from the bay area, so just to mess with them I am supporting the chiefs. 

GO CHIEFS!!

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm going to pick up four racks of really nice pork ribs in a couple of hours, special 4-day sale at 99¢lb. I had them in my basket yesterday but wasn't willing to spend a extra buck a pound for one day. I'll fire up the SQ36 early Sunday morning and smoke a rack of ribs over straight hickory splits, supposed to be about 75º here that afternoon, maybe a yam and some zukes. GO NINERS! RAY



That's a great price Ray, and I have to seriously consider ribs also at that price. I'm not a chiefs fan but like watching Mahomes play. Besides the Giants haven't given me to much to root for these past few years.  



Cabo said:


> Wings, ABTs, Cowboy caviar with chips, and whatever else looks good at the store today.



I like wings and ABTs Cabo, and I've heard of Cowboy caviar. I'm just not sure of what it is. I'll have to look that one up.

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> That's a great price Ray, and I have to seriously consider ribs also at that price. I'm not a chiefs fan but like watching Mahomes play. Besides the Giants haven't given me to much to root for these past few years.
> 
> Mahomes scares me, they are going to be tough to beat, might just be too fast for us. I saw the ribs yesterday, nice racks about 5lbs plus. They were marked down to $1.99lb from $5.99lb, this is the kind of deal I love to score on! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

xray said:


> I’m planning on making a reuben/pastrami stromboli. I make this for the wife and I every SB Sunday using store bought corned beef, but this year I had a leftover London Broil so it went into Pops Brine with some pickling spices 10 days ago. Will do a pastrami rub, smoke and then finish Sous Vide and then stuffed in a stromboli with sauerkraut, swiss and thousand Island dressing.
> 
> Also planning to smoke 10lbs of cajun sausage too.
> 
> Hail to the...I mean Go Chiefs!



Now that sounds like a meal I could sink my teeth into. Does the london broil taste much different then brisket? Ten pounds!!! If I made 10 pounds I think I'd be eating 10 pound right directly, and none of it would make it into the freezer. 




Smokin' in AZ said:


> Doing a couple of pork tenderloins with the cherry bourbon compote for the main course, and fresh potato salad, asparagus with smoked shredded asiago cheese, and cornbread.
> 
> My in-laws will be over and they are from the bay area, so just to mess with them I am supporting the chiefs.
> 
> ...



Pork tenderloins fit the bill for any occasion. Great choice, and it's always good to mess with the in-laws head. It keeps them on their toes and wondering.

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 30, 2020)

Ray, I am going to score some ribs also, gotta make sure i go to a store far away from you to make sure there are some left in the store....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 30, 2020)

Will the PBR's be flowing?

Great thread Chris. I have been checking the ad's that came out yesterday and trying to decide what I want to do. Was thinking wings but keep the ideas coming!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ray, I am going to score some ribs also, gotta make sure i go to a store far away from you to make sure there are some left in the store....



Did you click the online coupon thing for Fry's John, that's what drops the price to 99¢lb. Safeway has ribs on sale too, but Fry's is a better deal. Almost time to drive Bob to the vets, we'll hit Fry's on the way home. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 30, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Did you click the online coupon thing for Fry's John, that's what drops the price to 99¢lb. Safeway has ribs on sale too, but Fry's is a better deal. Almost time to drive Bob to the vets, we'll hit Fry's on the way home. RAY


Yep, added the coupon to the app. 

Give Bob an extra treat for me when he gets home.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a pork shoulder and beef bottom round coming out of the brine today. I will put those on to hot smoke Sunday early. Then maybe some stuffed poblanos (cheese and spanish rice and chorizo) wrapped in bacon. Probably top it off with a pot of pinto beans.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Will the PBR's be flowing?
> 
> Great thread Chris. I have been checking the ad's that came out yesterday and trying to decide what I want to do. Was thinking wings but keep the ideas coming!



Most definitely the PBRs will be flowing. They're already stocked and in the fridge much to the angst of the wife.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> I have a pork shoulder and beef bottom round coming out of the brine today. I will put those on to hot smoke Sunday early. Then maybe some stuffed poblanos (cheese and spanish rice and chorizo) wrapped in bacon. Probably top it off with a pot of pinto beans.



Now here's a member who gave this Sundays feedbag some forethought. I'll be over by halftime.

Chris


----------



## xray (Jan 30, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Now that sounds like a meal I could sink my teeth into. Does the london broil taste much different then brisket? Ten pounds!!! If I made 10 pounds I think I'd be eating 10 pound right directly, and none of it would make it into the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris, I actually never tried with a London broil before so it will be my first time. My thinking was it would be like an eye of round or even a brisket flat for pastrami since they’re both pretty lean. 

I figured it would be the same, just thinner...and it’s going to get sliced and chopped into the mixture. I’m thinking smoking at a real low temp to get more smoke on it before bagging it up for a SV bath. If I were to smoke it at 200-225F, it would probably hit 140IT in an hour.

As for the reuben loaf, I get a pound of corned beef or pastrami (your choice) and chop it up. Mix with 1 cup well drained sauerkraut, 1 cup shredded Swiss cheese, 3T thousand island dressing and 1T brown mustard. Mix everything well. Get a tube of crescent rolls and lay them out flat keeping them connected.

Spoon the mixture onto the dough and close. Make a few slices on top to vent. Egg wash and add caraway seeds if desired. Bake at 375-400 until golden brown, about 20-25 minutes.

The mixture gives me enough for 2 packages of crescent rolls.

But this year I’m going the extra mile with the meat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2020)

I have 10 lbs of riblets and some party wings. Kids are coming over (I think or at least some of them)

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a pack of Wings yes I broke down and bought 2 packages.So the kettle with the vortex wins.
Richie


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 30, 2020)

Vortex wings, or vortex beer can chicken.  I haven't decided.  I'm going to my parents for the game and they just started the keto diet.  Needless to say,  I need to be picky with what I bring.  

Dave


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 30, 2020)

xray said:


> Chris, I actually never tried with a London broil before so it will be my first time. My thinking was it would be like an eye of round or even a brisket flat for pastrami since they’re both pretty lean.
> 
> I figured it would be the same, just thinner...and it’s going to get sliced and chopped into the mixture. I’m thinking smoking at a real low temp to get more smoke on it before bagging it up for a SV bath. If I were to smoke it at 200-225F, it would probably hit 140IT in an hour.
> 
> ...


It may not be Sunday but this is definitely getting done at my house in the very neer future! That sounds amaizing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I have 10 lbs of riblets and some party wings. Kids are coming over (I think or at least some of them)
> 
> Warren



Riblets never make back into the house when I do ribs. I enjoy snaking on them while I'm outside tending the smoker. Wings and kids sounds like a good time.



tropics said:


> I have a pack of Wings yes I broke down and bought 2 packages.So the kettle with the vortex wins.
> Richie



I was gonna do wings Richie, but haven't had my grills out for a few months. I'm steak deprived these days. 

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2020)

out side in the smoker it will be Chris. going to be high 40's here Sunday

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Vortex wings, or vortex beer can chicken.  I haven't decided.  I'm going to my parents for the game and they just started the keto diet.  Needless to say,  I need to be picky with what I bring.
> 
> Dave



No need to be picky. Just tell them you didn't feel much like sharing . Wings seem to be popular on this post.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2020)

pit of despair said:


> Just me and "What's her name" so decided to do finger foods for all day snaking.
> She is doing ham/cheese oven sliders, cheese ball and lumpia.
> I'll do wings and slice up some of my summer sausage and smoked cheese.
> Teddy


Teddy my wife is making Lumpia to bring to a SBP 
I'm bring my thirst to make their beer disappear LOL
Richie


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Jan 30, 2020)

I will be firing up the Yoder Saturday evening to start a ~14ish lbs brisket and an 8lbs flat. I also have a couple of racks of baby backs that are going to go on. I am pretty jealous of the price some other members are getting. I paid closer to double that per lbs here in WI.  there are also some wings that may make their way onto the grates as well.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 30, 2020)

i have some brisket vac sealed in the freezer,  so I think I will make some chili to go along with some vortex wings, smoked cheese and pepperoni.


----------



## clifish (Jan 30, 2020)

Babybacks are on sale for $1.19/lb so a couple racks will go on Sunday...maybe some ABT's as well


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Having chicken enchiladas,  hamburger cheese dip, Jeff's bacon wrapped smoked onion rings, and stuffed sweet peppers.  Gotta make the stuffed peppers,  our friends 10 year old son just loves them

Ryan


----------



## kawboy (Jan 30, 2020)

Wasn't planning on doing anything, but had a guy offer me a bunch of rubs and seasonings the other day. He was thinning their herd as he called it, they are a competition team. I said sure. He also threw in a rack of ribs that they use in competition. So ended up with fourty some assorted rubs and seasoning, some sauces, and nicer ribs than I've ever purchased. So the wife informed me I'm making ribs, sounds fine to me. Now to decide what profile to go with.


----------



## clifish (Jan 30, 2020)

kawboy said:


> Wasn't planning on doing anything, but had a guy offer me a bunch of rubs and seasonings the other day. He was thinning their herd as he called it, they are a competition team. I said sure. He also threw in a rack of ribs that they use in competition. So ended up with fourty some assorted rubs and seasoning, some sauces, and nicer ribs than I've ever purchased. So the wife informed me I'm making ribs, sounds fine to me. Now to decide what profile to go with.


Wow I only have 2 rubs now, Jeff's Texas and original...I need some dedicated rib rubs.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 30, 2020)

Vortex wings here for me. And probably some sort of cheese dip along with pizzas on the kettle


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 30, 2020)

I’m going with three racks of baby backs on my OKJ and some Sam’s Club pterodactyl wings on the kettle with the vortex. I’d love to make more but we aren’t having guests. I’m taking leftover ribs to work the next day. My wife is going to make her mac n cheese. We haven’t decided on other sides yet though. If I can find some decent avocados then I’ll definitely make some guacamole. There will most certainly be some various chips and dips. It’s going to be around 80 here so the land that winter forgot will have no issues with smoking weather.
G


----------



## negolien (Jan 30, 2020)

I was going to go find me some beef ribs but started drinking the whiskey early so maybe tomorrow if not I got chicken breasts bone in for the 560. I do have taco stuff made already but that will probably be gone by sunday hehe.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

WisconsinCampChef said:


> I will be firing up the Yoder Saturday evening to start a ~14ish lbs brisket and an 8lbs flat. I also have a couple of racks of baby backs that are going to go on. I am pretty jealous of the price some other members are getting. I paid closer to double that per lbs here in WI.  there are also some wings that may make their way onto the grates as well.



I feel your pain. I saw brisket for sale at our local grocer last week for 9.00/lb.  It sounds like your Yoder will be full and happy enjoy.



GATOR240 said:


> i have some brisket vac sealed in the freezer,  so I think I will make some chili to go along with some vortex wings, smoked cheese and pepperoni.



There's a true Super Bowl Sunday meal. I see your liking that Vortex thingy. It's great investment. Wait until you discover it's other uses.

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Doing a couple of pork tenderloins with the cherry bourbon compote for the main course, and fresh potato salad, asparagus with smoked shredded asiago cheese, and cornbread. My in-laws will be over and they are from the bay area, so just to mess with them I am supporting the chiefs.  GO CHIEFS!! John



Is that how you thank them for allowing you to take their beautiful daughters hand in marriage John? I can remember when I believed you were a fairly nice guy. GO NINERS!!! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

clifish said:


> Babybacks are on sale for $1.19/lb so a couple racks will go on Sunday...maybe some ABT's as well



Ribs are on sale here for 2.99/lb both Saints and BBs. They were tempting but it's been to long since I've had a good grilled steak. I had to pass them up.



Brokenhandle said:


> Having chicken enchiladas,  hamburger cheese dip, Jeff's bacon wrapped smoked onion rings, and stuffed sweet peppers.  Gotta make the stuffed peppers,  our friends 10 year old son just loves them
> 
> Ryan



I'm still a newb when it comes to Mexican food so I don't want to spoil the festivities with a failed experiment, but the hamburger cheese dip sounds intriguing. Care to spill the beans on how to make it.

Chris


----------



## banderson7474 (Jan 30, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Vortex wings, or vortex beer can chicken.  I haven't decided.  I'm going to my parents for the game and they just started the keto diet.  Needless to say,  I need to be picky with what I bring.
> 
> Dave



I just finally ordered the vortex.  How do you do vortex beer can chicken with it?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

kawboy said:


> Wasn't planning on doing anything, but had a guy offer me a bunch of rubs and seasonings the other day. He was thinning their herd as he called it, they are a competition team. I said sure. He also threw in a rack of ribs that they use in competition. So ended up with fourty some assorted rubs and seasoning, some sauces, and nicer ribs than I've ever purchased. So the wife informed me I'm making ribs, sounds fine to me. Now to decide what profile to go with.



Kawboy you can't look a gift horse in the mouth, or disappoint the wife.  Good call going with the ribs. Onto the flavor profile. Ummmmm How about you place forty plastic Dixie cups on a table. Fill each one with your favorite beer, and write the name of a rub on the bottom of each cup. Bounce a ping pong ball into the cups. Drink the cup the ball lands in, and toss that cup into the trash. Repeat until there is only one cup left, and thats the rub you use. Sounds like a win-win. Enjoy



Hawaiianbrian said:


> Vortex wings here for me. And probably some sort of cheese dip along with pizzas on the kettle



That's a good combo Brian. You can never go wrong with Vortex wings, and kettle pizza. Do you use the Vortex as a heat source when making the pizza? 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I’m going with three racks of baby backs on my OKJ and some Sam’s Club pterodactyl wings on the kettle with the vortex. I’d love to make more but we aren’t having guests. I’m taking leftover ribs to work the next day. My wife is going to make her mac n cheese. We haven’t decided on other sides yet though. If I can find some decent avocados then I’ll definitely make some guacamole. There will most certainly be some various chips and dips. It’s going to be around 80 here so the land that winter forgot will have no issues with smoking weather.
> G



Sounds like another match made in heaven. I bet your gonna have some happy co-worker even if the chiefs win. Assuming you guys are rooting for the 9ers.



negolien said:


> I was going to go find me some beef ribs but started drinking the whiskey early so maybe tomorrow if not I got chicken breasts bone in for the 560. I do have taco stuff made already but that will probably be gone by sunday hehe.



Sounds like a good option. Like I said earlier I'm not well versed in Mexican, but I do like the little I've tried. Smoked chicken breast are a favorite around our house. I'm not a liquor drinker, but have been in that situation with my PBRs. Wifey wasn't to happy. 

Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 30, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Ummmmm How about you place forty plastic Dixie cups on a table. Fill each one with your favorite beer, and write the name of a rub on the bottom of each cup. Bounce a ping pong ball into the cups. Drink the cup the ball lands in, and toss that cup into the trash. Repeat until there is only one cup left, and thats the rub you use.


Iv alway had a hard time making decisions. Not just in bbq all kinds of things. Now I know what to do. Lol! Learn something new here every day. ....now ...what to have for dinner?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

banderson7474 said:


> I just finally ordered the vortex.  How do you do vortex beer can chicken with it?



Flip the Vortex over so the big opening up facing up. Surround the Vortex with charcoal and lite. Put your chicken on a beer can full of water(no sense wasting good beer, as it doesn't really add any flavor) or you can use a chicken stand. Put a disposable pie pan down in the center of the Vortex and stand the chicken on the pan.  Pretty simple and it works well.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Iv alway had a hard time making decisions. Not just in bbq all kinds of things. Now I know what to do. Lol! Learn something new here every day. ....now ...what to have for dinner?



Make sure you have plenty of options to start with.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Not a problem chris, hard to screw up, especially with your superb decision making.  So 1st off feel free to drink a beer or two before and after each step. 
2 lbs of burger 
1 block velveeta cheese 
2 (16) oz jars pace salsa

Brown the burger with some onion and drain then put in crock pot. Cube up velveeta and add to crock pot along with salsa. Now we don't add all the cheese and salsa at once.  When adding the cheese stir occasionally and check the consistency as you add.  By not adding all cheese and salsa you can make it to the consistency you like and flavor,  can always add more. Now you can use any salsa you like and add any seasonings,  this is my wife's grandma's recipe and we like it as is. Would be easy to customize it to your liking 

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks Ryan, That sounds really good. I probably won't get to make it this weekend but it's bookmarked for future gatherings.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> So 1st off feel free to drink a beer or two before and after each step.



I forgot to ask if this was part of grandmas directions? If it was then that's my kind of Granny.

Chris


----------



## negolien (Jan 30, 2020)

Ok so no ribs till Tomorrow freaking Safeway...on the other hand...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice, I have about as much a chance at finding TT around here as I do finding a live wholly mammoth. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Chris, probably not that grandma...went to her house once for Christmas and walked into her saying " whew! Its warm in here and fanning her face", her glass of wine was about the size of a shot glass. But on the other hand, her liquor cabinet is pretty well stocked...I believe she's 89 now

Ryan


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 30, 2020)

negolien said:


> Ok so no ribs till Tomorrow freaking Safeway...on the other hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! $2.99 is the lowest they go here in So Cal. Whenever I see that price I buy as many as I can. My wife absolutely loves tri tip smoked on my OKJ.
G


----------



## negolien (Jan 30, 2020)

Pretty fatty cuts ...trimmed them both up and it took me a while but for the price not gonna whine :<).


----------



## clifish (Jan 30, 2020)

$8.99 untrimmed..kind of steep.  I think  paid $7.99 for trimmed.  But even at $8.99 it is still worth it for the taste.


----------



## cueinco (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks to this site, we're having lox with veggie cream cheese on pumpernickel, beaver tail, and chili. The lox recipe is the best I've found. The beaver tail is a few flank steaks that were marinated for 2 days, dried, cold smoked for a few hours, and then sous vide the next day. The chili is a strange recipe that is healthy. One of the ingredients is canned pumpkin. It adds lots of body and you're not able to even taste it. It also has lots of dried Hatch red chili powder. A good chili that's good for you. Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## 2008RN (Jan 31, 2020)

I am so sad, I was planning on stuffed Poblanos wrapped with bacon, But my smoker had an element  short while smoking candy nuts on Monday.  It took out the solid state relay (SSR) on the smoker. I'm in the process of rewiring, and getting the SSR in, but I won't be done in time to prep and cook the meal.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

cueinco said:


> Thanks to this site, we're having lox with veggie cream cheese on pumpernickel, beaver tail, and chili. The lox recipe is the best I've found. The beaver tail is a few flank steaks that were marinated for 2 days, dried, cold smoked for a few hours, and then sous vide the next day. The chili is a strange recipe that is healthy. One of the ingredients is canned pumpkin. It adds lots of body and you're not able to even taste it. It also has lots of dried Hatch red chili powder. A good chili that's good for you. Hope you all have a good one.



Sounds good Cueinco, I often serve lox on those mini pumpernickel loaves you can get at the grocers. What are you marinating the flanks in?  We use Teriyaki sauce but only for a few hours then flash grill them over an extremely high heat.  I've heard of adding pumpkin to things for a thickener, but have yet to try it out. Enjoy sounds like a good time.



2008RN said:


> I am so sad, I was planning on stuffed Poblanos wrapped with bacon, But my smoker had an element  short while smoking candy nuts on Monday.  It took out the solid state relay (SSR) on the smoker. I'm in the process of rewiring, and getting the SSR in, but I won't be done in time to prep and cook the meal.



Well isn't that a total bummer - Classic Murphy's law. Are you going to do poblanos in the oven instead? Let us know when your back in action.

Chris


----------



## negolien (Jan 31, 2020)

clifish said:


> $8.99 untrimmed..kind of steep.  I think  paid $7.99 for trimmed.  But even at $8.99 it is still worth it for the taste.



Got 8 lbs 4 20 bucks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2020)

Tri tip for us!
I just found out yesterday that our local Publix is going to be stocking Tri tip all the  time now so I just had to pick one up. They are a bit pricey, I think I paid $7.49 lb. But I haven't had one in years, so it's worth it to me!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Tri tip for us!
> I just found out yesterday that our local Publix is going to be stocking Tri tip all the  time now so I just had to pick one up. They are a bit pricey, I think I paid $7.49 lb. But I haven't had one in years, so it's worth it to me!
> Al



TT are still pretty elusive here Al. Are you firing up the Santa Maria?

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 31, 2020)

negolien said:


> Pretty fatty cuts ...trimmed them both up and it took me a while but for the price not gonna whine :<).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I lived in Elk Grove I used to score tri's when they came on sale for $2.99lb, untrimmed. I weighed the fat I trimmed off and it worked out to where I paid about $3.75lb. I'm still waiting to find a decent price here in AZ. RAY


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

negolien said:


> Got 8 lbs 4 20 bucks


yeah I missed that yellow sticker on the bottom, what a score!  I would have cleaned them out and bought a new freezer to hold them, haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 31, 2020)

Thinking its going to be wings for us.

Anyone have any good appetizer or finger food suggestions? I did a bunch of ABT's and mushroom caps last week so looking for something not too labor intensive I might can toss in the slow cooker and just munch on while watching the game, drinking beer, and cooking wings. Meatballs,  Dips, etc... you get the picture.


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

I am going to try my hand at a first run of pork shots before the ribs.  Not sure it is any less labor intensive than ABT's but want to try it anyway.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thinking its going to be wings for us.
> 
> Anyone have any good appetizer or finger food suggestions? I did a bunch of ABT's and mushroom caps last week so looking for something not too labor intensive I might can toss in the slow cooker and just munch on while watching the game, drinking beer, and cooking wings. Meatballs,  Dips, etc... you get the picture.



I'll be doing pork shots and moinks here. I may also toss a Mexican bean dip on the app table. 

Mexican bean dip:
1 can of refried beans. (may need the bigger can or two cans depending on size of baking dish).
1 jar of your favorite salsa.(can substitute your own homemade)
1 bag of shredded Mexican blended cheese. (or you can shred your own cheese)
1 bag of tortilla chips 

In a pyrex baking dish(rectangle style) spread a layer of the refried beans across the bottom. About a half inch thick or more. Then cover the beans with a good layer of the salsa sauce. Top with the shredded cheese. Cover with aluminum foil and bake at 350* until warm and cheese is melted. Then dig in with the chips. Simple and tasty. 



clifish said:


> I am going to try my hand at a first run of pork shots before the ribs.  Not sure it is any less labor intensive than ABT's but want to try it anyway.



Pork shots take a little bit of work, but once you get going they come together real quick. Enjoy the game. I made a hundred or so for my kids wedding.

Chris


----------



## CSR (Jan 31, 2020)

Sous Vide a Top Round Saturday and slice thin for philly cheesesteak sliders.
Brined wings and drums with my new vortex on the egg
Homemade salsa 
Cheese and sliced bear log

Still trying to come up with some additional finger foods/apps.  Will go back through this thread for ideas.


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

CSR said:


> Sous Vide a Top Round Saturday and slice thin for philly cheesesteak sliders.
> Brined wings and drums with my new vortex on the egg
> Homemade salsa
> Cheese and sliced bear log
> ...


Nice!  where are you going to finish off the cheese steaks? griddle or oven?  What temp will you take the top round too in the SV and for how long?


----------



## CSR (Jan 31, 2020)

clifish said:


> Babybacks are on sale for $1.19/lb so a couple racks will go on Sunday...maybe some ABT's as well



Damn, $1.19 baby backs and 2.99 TT.  My already full freezer would need a brother!



gmc2003 said:


> Ribs are on sale here for 2.99/lb both Saints and BBs. They were tempting but it's been to long since I've had a good grilled steak. I had to pass them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do a similar spread with 1 block Velveeta, 1 lb burger, 1 lb sausage.  Cook the meat, mix in the cheese, spread onto cocktail breads, and bake.  I like the addition of salsa to this recipe, may need to give it a shot!


----------



## CSR (Jan 31, 2020)

clifish said:


> Nice!  where are you going to finish off the cheese steaks? griddle or oven?  What temp will you take the top round too in the SV and for how long?


Wife doesn't like the smokey flavor (except on PP), so they will be in the oven.

I did a similar roast at 131 for 21 hours the last time for french dips and it was amazing.  Will likely try the same.  May also SV some wings as a side by side comparison with normal vortex.  SV for 1 hour at 165 and then finish over direct heat.

Have had limited carbs and no alcohol for the month of January.  Going to be a glutinous day.....and oh yeah football!


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

CSR said:


> Wife doesn't like the smokey flavor (except on PP), so they will be in the oven.
> 
> I did a similar roast at 131 for 21 hours the last time for french dips and it was amazing.  Will likely try the same.  May also SV some wings as a side by side comparison with normal vortex.  SV for 1 hour at 165 and then finish over direct heat.
> 
> Have had limited carbs and no alcohol for the month of January.  Going to be a glutinous day.....and oh yeah football!


yeah I hear you on the carbs...If I do a cheese steak it is on a low carb wrap,  Alcohol has been way too much for the last few months..years?  But it is better than doing drugs!.  If I finally pull the trigger on the Camp Chef griddle I would SV the round to about 110 for 20 hours, let cool and slice real thin.  Then finish it all off on the flat top....as you can see I am really trying to talk myself into getting yet another cooking rig.


----------



## Mayor (Jan 31, 2020)

Bacon wrapped Jalapeno Brats here. ABTs cole slaw various snacks wings, smoked cheese,nuts etc


----------



## CSR (Jan 31, 2020)

clifish said:


> yeah I hear you on the carbs...If I do a cheese steak it is on a low carb wrap,  Alcohol has been way too much for the last few months..years?  But it is better than doing drugs!.  If I finally pull the trigger on the Camp Chef griddle I would SV the round to about 110 for 20 hours, let cool and slice real thin.  Then finish it all off on the flat top....as you can see I am really trying to talk myself into getting yet another cooking rig.



I'm in the same boat on a griddle, haven't pulled the trigger on one either.  Flat top would be awesome to finish the meat and mix with the veggies and then just cover with cheese.  

I gave up the booze in January for 2 reasons:
     1 - Get myself moving in the right direction on the scale
     2 - Prove to myself it wasn't a chemical dependancy

Nearly 15 lbs lighter and no shakes!  Ready for a Maker's Mark Manhattan tomorrow!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> TT are still pretty elusive here Al. Are you firing up the Santa Maria?
> 
> Chris



Pardon me for hijacking your thread, I just wanted to respond.
Yea that's the plan, weather here is supposed to be awesome, so I invited my neighbor's over to eat a TT. They have never even heard of one. So I thought since the SM setup is where TT started, you know I have to go with tradition. So SM it is. But I got to really watch the IT cause I let that leg of lamb get away from me last week, on the SM. So no mistakes this time. And again pardon me for the hijack! 
Al


----------



## CSR (Jan 31, 2020)

I took this thread as a place for everyone to discuss their plans for the weekend.  If you have hijacked the thread, I'm guilty as well!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mayor said:


> Bacon wrapped Jalapeno Brats here. ABTs cole slaw various snacks wings, smoked cheese,nuts etc



The brats sound great Mayor, and I'd be doing ABTs if I wasn't already doing the moinks and shots.



SmokinAl said:


> Pardon me for hijacking your thread, I just wanted to respond.
> Yea that's the plan, weather here is supposed to be awesome, so I invited my neighbor's over to eat a TT. They have never even heard of one. So I thought since the SM setup is where TT started, you know I have to go with tradition. So SM it is. But I got to really watch the IT cause I let that leg of lamb get away from me last week, on the SM. So no mistakes this time. And again pardon me for the hijack!
> Al


\

Al, Hijack away or anyone else for that matter.  This is just an informative thread. I figured it's an easy way for folks to get new ideas if their stuck and share what they're plans are. Besides I asked the SM question. LOL

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2020)

Decided to not chance the weather,instant weather report Wings were done around the Vortex.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

tropics said:


> Decided to not chance the weather,instant weather report Wings were done around the Vortex.
> Richie


We're supposed to be mid 30's with just a chance of light snow flurries. I'm taking the risk. We will probably wind up with 5 feet of snow. 

Chris


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

CSR said:


> I'm in the same boat on a griddle, haven't pulled the trigger on one either.  Flat top would be awesome to finish the meat and mix with the veggies and then just cover with cheese.
> 
> I gave up the booze in January for 2 reasons:
> 1 - Get myself moving in the right direction on the scale
> ...


If you have a BJ's wholseale club the CS 4 burner griddle is $220 on sale till next week, otherwise a few Walmart's have the 3 burner 28" blackstone pro for $174....those are both deals....sorry for the derailment of the thread, I have another griddle thread going if we need to discuss more.





__





						Wanting a Griddle Camp Chef vs Blackstone
					

I am looking for a griddle and there are two that I am considering,  the first is the Blacktone ProSeries 3 Burner 28"  from Walmart that has a fold down metal cover for $174.00, the other is a 4 burner model (Model: FTG600BJ ) camp chef at a wholesale club on special for $220.00.  Both seem to...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

clifish said:


> If you have a BJ's wholseale club the CS 4 burner griddle is $220 on sale till next week, otherwise a few Walmart's have the 3 burner 28" blackstone pro for $174....those are both deals....sorry for the derailment of the thread, I have another griddle thread going if we need to discuss more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clifish see above post #74. No issues here post away at will.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks Chris, I will,  but I also wanted to direct 

 CSR
 to a direct thread where it got discussed at more length if he (she?) was interested.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 31, 2020)

Beef ribs and ham and cheese sliders


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> Beef ribs and ham and cheese sliders




Beef Ribs = good eats. Derek I'm not sure about cheese sliders thou. Are they like mini-grilled cheese sammies? 

Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 31, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Beef Ribs = good eats. Derek I'm not sure about cheese sliders thou. Are they like mini-grilled cheese sammies?
> 
> Chris



Pretty much. See link below:









						Ham and Cheese Sliders on Hawaiian Rolls
					

Ham and Cheese Sliders — Baked juicy ham and Swiss nestled in soft Hawaiian rolls and brushed with a buttery Dijon, onion, and poppy seed topping!! Fast,




					www.averiecooks.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

Those look really good. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 31, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look really good. Thanks.
> 
> Chris




Of course, Chris. I've never made them, but have had them. They are terrific.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 31, 2020)

Wife just now told me pp nachos.  Now I have to try to thaw a butt by tomorrow evening


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 31, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> Of course, Chris. I've never made them, but have had them. They are terrific.


My Daughter makes those . They're great . Last ones she did I cured and smoked the ham using Dave's injection .  They were incredible .


----------



## Baconator420 (Jan 31, 2020)

18 brisket for a potluck at the neighborhood bar!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Wife just now told me pp nachos.  Now I have to try to thaw a butt by tomorrow evening



The wife is always right(at least in her mind). I have a couple of sealed packs of PP resting in a deep freeze. Your more then welcome to them. 



Baconator420 said:


> 18 brisket for a potluck at the neighborhood bar!



What part of the country are you from? That gathering sounds like it would make a terrific road trip. Have fun.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> My Daughter makes those . They're great . Last ones she did I cured and smoked the ham using Dave's injection .  They were incredible .



I bet that was good, I've read Dave's post and it sounds like something I may be able to handle.

Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 1, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> Pretty much. See link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw these somewhere on the net last night and it piqued my interest.  I may have to try these out.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I've read Dave's post and it sounds like something I may be able to handle.


Once you understand the process  , it's pretty simple . Let us know what you need . 
I have a 1 pound hunk I saved . Think I'll double smoke it for tomorrow .


----------



## couger78 (Feb 1, 2020)

Well, since I work most of Sunday, my Super Bowl menu is going to be something relatively quick-n-easy! I'm thinking shrimp cocktails for starters—maybe a nice cheese & cracker platter—and for the main entree:  I've plenty of smokey kielbasa that'll marry well with apple, onions and sauerkraut for a tasty halftime plate!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Once you understand the process  , it's pretty simple . Let us know what you need .
> I have a 1 pound hunk I saved . Think I'll double smoke it for tomorrow .



Thanks for the offer, This would have to be a spring project. I'll have to reread the thread, but I think I have most everything needed - except the all important guidance of course.



couger78 said:


> Well, since I work most of Sunday, my Super Bowl menu is going to be something relatively quick-n-easy! I'm thinking shrimp cocktails for starters—maybe a nice cheese & cracker platter—and for the main entree:  I've plenty of smokey kielbasa that'll marry well with apple, onions and sauerkraut for a tasty halftime plate!



Sounds really good, I've been there. I work every other weekend, and got lucky this year. I like to do the same thing with Rice-a-Roni. 

Chris


----------



## couger78 (Feb 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I like to do the same thing with Rice-a-Roni.
> Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Beef Ribs = good eats. Derek *I'm not sure about cheese sliders thou.* Are they like mini-grilled cheese sammies?
> 
> Chris


BBQ is awesome, only thing  you need to be sure of is a Fart.  dang i want beef ribs


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2020)

Now that jingle brings back memories, I was 2 in 62. I don't remember the commercial but that jingle hasn't changed in years.

Thanks for the memory.
Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 1, 2020)

got wings and a couple tri tips going on tomorrow.  using death dust and carne crusta on the meat


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> BBQ is awesome, only thing  you need to be sure of is a Fart.  dang i want beef ribs



Flatbroke there aren't many things on this earth that I'm sure of, but farts I'm sure of. LOL


Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> got wings and a couple tri tips going on tomorrow.  using death dust and carne crusta on the meat



Sounds good Flat, High heat TT with a coffee rub. Is death dust a hot rub? 

Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Sounds good Flat, High heat TT with a coffee rub. Is death dust a hot rub?
> 
> Chris


yeah its a hot rub.


----------



## couger78 (Feb 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Now that jingle brings back memories, I was 2 in 62. I don't remember the commercial but that jingle hasn't changed in years.
> 
> Thanks for the memory.
> Chris


Me, too , Chris ,as I am of equal vintage. 
They played this jingle throughout the 60's and into the 1970s.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 1, 2020)

pastrami






Ham from pop’s brine






17 pound packer. It’s all coming together. Will assemble the Spanish rice chorizo stuffed poblanos wrapped in bacon tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 2, 2020)

We are going with some beef back ribs and a couple racks of lamb.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2020)

SmokinEdge You've been busy lately, and wow does that all look good. I wouldn't post what time your party is - as you may have a few hundred uninvited SMF guests show up.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> We are going with some beef back ribs and a couple racks of lamb.



That sounds real good WHB,  Sounds like a few folks are going the beef ribs route, but your the first I recall doing lamb. 

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 2, 2020)

couger78 said:


> Me, too , Chris ,as I am of equal vintage.
> They played this jingle throughout the 60's and into the 1970s.


I am also that vintage and remember the jingle very well.

Too funny....


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 2, 2020)

First 2020 smoke today ... a StLouis rack, dry rub wings, smoked baked beans ... might make some crab dip and musing over a light smoke


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Feb 2, 2020)

WisconsinCampChef said:


> I will be firing up the Yoder Saturday evening to start a ~14ish lbs brisket and an 8lbs flat. I also have a couple of racks of baby backs that are going to go on. I am pretty jealous of the price some other members are getting. I paid closer to double that per lbs here in WI.  there are also some wings that may make their way onto the grates as well.



 A little update. Coming along nicely


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 2, 2020)

I'll start putting together some Porkshots in an hour so so.  I'm going to also try a special variety that's been on my mind for a while, will post if they turn out well. Somehow I also go roped into making my GF's buffalo chicken dip since she's at work till 4


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 2, 2020)

Scarbelly Wings.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 2, 2020)

These stuffed poblano peppers just went into the grill


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> First 2020 smoke today ... a StLouis rack, dry rub wings, smoked baked beans ... might make some crab dip and musing over a light smoke



You got me beat. I still don't have my first of the year smoke yet. I was going to do it today, but wussed out at the last minute. 



WisconsinCampChef said:


> A little update. Coming along nicely



It sure does.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2020)

WaterRat said:


> I'll start putting together some Porkshots in an hour so so.  I'm going to also try a special variety that's been on my mind for a while, will post if they turn out well. Somehow I also go roped into making my GF's buffalo chicken dip since she's at work till 4


I've got shots and moinks in the oven. I didn't feel like playing with the smoker after doing my chores today. 



mneeley490 said:


> Scarbelly Wings.



They're really good, allot of work but worth it in the end. Enjoy

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2020)

Pork shots all made up






Porks shots and moinks ready to eat.







...and now back to the game and fedbag.

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 2, 2020)

Some St.Louis Style Ribs
1 rack rubbed with Jeff's original, 1 with basic Famous Dave's
Rec Tec ultimate blend pellets with a tube of Cherry for a little extra smoke.
Temp set at 225° and let it roll for 5:45, no wrap.










Pulled at 197° and resting. Jeff's rub is the darker of the two.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sliced, quite juicy 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Just a regular salad and garlic toast. Time to eat.





Jeff's rub was the winner as Famous Dave's was a bit salty.
Be safe everyone. . .


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks good Winter, I think I'll wind up going the finger food route tonight.

Chris


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Feb 2, 2020)

Everything turned out great


----------



## nutt (Feb 2, 2020)

I did the butt on Friday







Today the ribs turned out wonderful! Perfect timing, we ate the abt’s at kick off and the ribs at halftime.
1 rack coffee rub and 2 rib rub, yummy and all juicy!! Left the membrane on and didn’t scorch it off cuz I was tired and these people didn’t care.















Today did the ABT’s.....I sorta went OCD with the thick bacon and used enough tooth picks to build a model GG bridge!! Stuffed with the PP, Oaxaca cheese and half cream cheese brick. Plus 4 char’d poblanos with smoked Gouda.








My friends went nuts with my torch ”browning” the bacon that was not totally dark.....


----------



## nutt (Feb 2, 2020)

Thank you so much to all of you!!! Once again SMF the education provided is second to none!!


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2020)

Here is my wings to many wing threads.






Reheated last night for the SB
Richie


----------



## DrewJ (Feb 3, 2020)

We don't really watch the game in our house but I did catch the second half and for football it was pretty good. I made homemade pan pizza that we ate during the game and it was awesome. I used Kenji's recipe from Serious Eats and this was seriously the best made from scratch pizza I've ever made at home. 
Fresh out of the oven. Green olive, black olive, tomato and ham on the left and pepperoni, mushroom, ham and tomato on the right. 






After about 30 seconds on the table.


----------



## EdP (Feb 3, 2020)

nachos with all the fixin’s


----------

